

Yes, there's a tech bubble: Google Shopping Express proves it - mmariani
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2461443/opensource-subnet/yes-theres-a-tech-bubble-google-shopping-express-proves-it.html

======
onion2k
I believe that Google's long term plan is to get people to give up their cars
and turn the transportation of people and things in to a service industry.
From their investment in Uber, their robot vehicle projects, their buying
spree for robotics companies to their crazy balloon internet service - it all
points to one thing. In the future Google want us to stop owning cars, stop
travelling in cars as much, and to be able to live and work anywhere and still
get all the things we rely on our cars for. That includes short trips to the
store, and that is what GSX replaces.

Even if Google lose a couple of billion dollars a year subsidising delivery
and taxi services for the next decade, the eventual payoff will make it
worthwhile.

Put simply, Google has enough money, and consequently enough time, to build a
service that replaces the multi-trillion dollar individual-owner car industry.

